# Nomination For For The Category 'worlds Worst Redial'



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Ebay item (roll of drums and fanfare of trumpets







) .................. 270222855648









Julian L


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Amazing what you can do with a bit of tipex and a couple of crayons.







Who ever did this is a complete :*****:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice.....very nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bet Shawn`s had her


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I bet Shawn`s had her


Firstly, he is welcome to her









Secondly, like the vintage part ..... still wet but vintage.

Thirdly, some art critics may say that is a good painting .......... not many but some.

1/10


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Looks like it was made with toothpaste.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

"Holy Felt-tip Batman" - That's horrendous & suprise suprise not even the mongs on Â£bay have bid on it!

Paul


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> "Holy Felt-tip Batman" - That's horrendous & suprise suprise not even the mongs on Â£bay have bid on it!
> 
> Paul


I can only get my watches through Ebay......

Does that make me a MONG? ............ Don't answer that !


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I bet Shawn`s had her


bet he aint


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

And he says the dial is very good







well that's bending the truth


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am not sure, but I think the model, just spent 2 days in UK...









Ok, Ok, I leave...

Bertrand


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

tranber70 said:


> I am not sure, but I think the model, just spent 2 days in UK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Naughty!

Shame about the watch dial, that's really awful.


----------



## myller (Dec 18, 2007)

I have seen all kind of paintings in all kind of places, but this is really bizarre.

Kalev


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh my god that is horrendous!









Did shawn say he has had her?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > "Holy Felt-tip Batman" - That's horrendous & suprise suprise not even the mongs on Â£bay have bid on it!
> ...


YES! 1st class Grade A with honors











rev said:


> Oh my god that is horrendous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He`s trying to deny it


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Nooooooo. Tell me it ain't so.

That's like taking a full page ad in the Times and boasting about how hard you hit your wife and children.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rev said:


> Oh my god that is horrendous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























NO


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Sacrilege









Why would you even want to?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Vintage MOLNIA ART DECO Pocket watch *Rare *"

Thank f*ck for that!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

chris l said:


> "Vintage MOLNIA ART DECO Pocket watch *Rare *"
> 
> Thank f*ck for that!












But _why_ would you do that? I can't see any point whatsoever!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pic has to be loaded here for posterity!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The real pity is the rest of the dial looks pretty damn good - - it would be a crying shame if it wasn't so bloody awful! Wonder if the crap would clean off to reveal a nice pristine Molija dial - sure it raise the value tenfold!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> Ebay item (roll of drums and fanfare of trumpets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Classy. Very classy. Now if only I could get the back off my Rolex . . . .


----------

